# Google- Woman diagnosed with 17 lb ovarian cyst after months of people thinking she ... - Daily Mail



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Daily Mail<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Woman diagnosed with 17 lb ovarian cyst after months of people thinking she ...**Daily Mail*When Janet Delaney went to the doctors after her stomach swelled from 32 inches to 49 inches, she was told she was suffering from *irritable bowel syndrome* *...*People thought I was 9 months pregnant but this was ..a 17lb CYST<nobr>Sunday People</nobr><nobr>*all 2 news articles »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

